# Betta + Platys?



## SouthernWaterTribe (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi! I'm fairly new to having fish and I had a couple of questions about what sort of fish I could mix. I have a 10 gallon freshwater tank, I've done research on different fish breeds, and all that. I either want to just get one betta or some platys, because (1) thats whats in my budget (2) they're very colorful. I've read online in several places that I could mix 1 male betta and about 2-3 platys together if I got the platys first, so the betta wouldn't be so territorial. Is this true? If so, can I also put some ghost shrimp in the tank with them? and what about snails? Thanks. *c/p*


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

The thing is, all bettas are different. They each have their own personality. Some bettas will be fine with other fish. Some bettas will attack and kill other fish. And also some other fish find bettas long flowing find irresistible to nip at.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

+1 to all of the above. Sometimes the issue is not the betta. All are different and all have differing personalities.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I have 2 female bettas together. They are not as pretty, but interesting fish. However, they are in a very large tank and rarely are face to face. There are many other fish in there as well. 

A ten gallon tank is not considered a good beginner tank. That is because it is so small that it requires more specialized care. In a ten gallon tank, I would put a few hardy tetras, like 5 or 6 pristellas. Shrimp would fit but they require a well cycled tank. There are also guppies, killiefish. 

As far as cost, if it is between one beta and some platties, I would get one or the other. The platies need to be together. A beta can be alone. I would not mix them. There is simply no room in a 10 gallon tank to hide. A beta will bite and make big holes in the platy. You will have a dead fish that looks like a shark got it. They are agressive fighting fish and are more comfortable on their own. There is no reason to put anything else in the tank with them. If you do mix betas it should be in a large 30 or 40 gallon tank, not a ten gallon.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

++^ Also, if you put female Platy's in with a Betta, the Betta may kill itself eating the babies.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

kalyke said:


> I have 2 female bettas together. They are not as pretty, but interesting fish. However, they are in a very large tank and rarely are face to face. There are many other fish in there as well.
> 
> A ten gallon tank is not considered a good beginner tank. That is because it is so small that it requires more specialized care. In a ten gallon tank, I would put a few hardy tetras, like 5 or 6 pristellas. Shrimp would fit but they require a well cycled tank. There are also guppies, killiefish.
> 
> As far as cost, if it is between one beta and some platties, I would get one or the other. The platies need to be together. A beta can be alone. I would not mix them. There is simply no room in a 10 gallon tank to hide. A beta will bite and make big holes in the platy. You will have a dead fish that looks like a shark got it. They are agressive fighting fish and are more comfortable on their own. There is no reason to put anything else in the tank with them. If you do mix betas it should be in a large 30 or 40 gallon tank, not a ten gallon.


I find females to be beautiful, just as much as males. Nowadays they are starting to have better colors and longer fins. 

Not all bettas are that aggressive. Ive had bettas with angelfish ( still do) and tetras, empire gudgeons, and ornate ctenopomas. It boils down to the individual fish. Many times, the aggressor will not be the betta and just as often a female will be just as if not more aggressive than a male. Ive a boy healing because my female wanted a nest and he didnt deliver. She ripped his fins to shreds within a few hours and went parading about the tank showing off the fact she beat the crap out of him.


----------



## BettaGamer (Feb 13, 2015)

Go with the platys! While bettas are beautiful on their own, a 10 gallon might look empty with just one betta. This might lead you to want to add more down the road, which isn't a good idea once the betta has been placed in the tank and establishes it as his territory. You can get about 5-6 platys in a ten gallon and they come in many different varieties and colors. They are very hardy fish and in my opinion, great for beginners. The only thing with platys is that you need more females than males, otherwise all the males could gang up on the few females and exaust them to death.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

True that all betas are not agressive, but you never know. How do you test drive a beta? I love my female betas. I got my first one last november. She was a tiny little black thing. She now is huge and has red and blue when the sun shines through her fins. My little white female has little black fins and tail that turn irredescent pastel colors. Both are slow moving, will eat from my hand, will allow them selves to be picked up by hand, seem very curious. I actually am trying to reccommend female betas as a third choice here. Female betas are really good companions for yoyo loaches. Female betas get along well with killies, cories, small tetras. Shrimp will fall victim.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I growout my betta fry with platys, Endlers, Least Killies and swordtails. I even have crayfish in the tanks without incident. I think you're safe, but if you're still worried go with 2-3 female bettas. I have some free bettas if you pay postage.


----------

